# Mossberg 500 Question- Missing Scope Mount Dummy Screws



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

I just got a new inline so I pulling the scope of the 500 to put on the muzzleloader and setting the 500 back up for clay shooting. After I took off the scope mount bracket I couldnt find the old scope mount dummy screws, after 4 years I thought it was with all my stuff but now cant find them. I was wondering if the gun is safe to shoot with the 4 screws out of the reciever or if I should go to a gunsmith and find some replacements. I assume they are a universal screw to replace them.

Thanks


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

Those screws are just blanks to fill the holes. It's fine to shoot without them, as far as I know (not a gunsmith).


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

They are plug screws, they are probably 6-48, or 8-40.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Perfectly safe to shoot them without. Should be 6-48 plugs screws if you want to replace them for cosmetic reasons.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Any smith should have these for a dollar or 2.


----------

